# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Elite Exploits, Accessable

## alynatrill

I'm not sure if there is actually any way to prevent this, but if you go to google and just paste an Elite Exploit thread name, you can view a cached version and see the thread without proper permission

----------


## Arlyh

I can't help but be curious, what exactly did you copy and paste? I've tried the first three threads in the elite exploits section, and used the string "site:mmowned.com inurl:elite-exploits" which, if you are correct, should return all google indexed threads in the elite exploits section, and nothing has worked. The only results I've had were what looked to be someone copy and pasting threads over here to another site wowpwn.com. Are you sure you didn't overlook something?

----------


## The-Eradicator

It doesn't actually show Elite exploits. It's showing them from the normal (public) exploit section, before they were moved into Elite.

----------


## alynatrill

I don't exactly remember what it was called, but I was looking online how to get to the 4 mobs in Uldum since I spent like 2 hours trying to find out how to do it, then I found the link on google, saw it was blocked, clicked cached and it let me onto it

----------


## KuRIoS

> It doesn't actually show Elite exploits. It's showing them from the normal (public) exploit section, before they were moved into Elite.


^ ^

----------

